# 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio *ADOPTED*



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Country: United States
State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Cincinnati
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Male
Age(s): Between 4-6 months
Name(s): Led & Zepplin
Colours: Black Double Rex

Neutered: Neutering is available through our vet for $45 each ($90 total), which would need to be paid via Paypal in advance.

Reason for rehoming: Rattie Love Rescue Owner Surrender (owner was allergic)

Temperament: They have HUGE personalities (completely different from each other!), they are extreme lovers and they need a lot of cuddles/playtime. These boys need a home where they will be interacting with their family often. They are social (Led most, but Zepplin certainly is as well). They very much enjoy treats, and require their adoptive parent(s) to give lots and lots (and lots and lots more). They enjoy shoulders. They are occasional rodentists, and like to groom people (especially ears!).

Medical problems: Led came to us with an eye scratch, which has since healed and requires no medicine anymore. Zepplin is quite thinner than Led, and bears the brunt of the playtimes (scratches), but appears to be completely healthy. Led has a permanent kink in his tail, it appears it was shut in a cage door at some point. It does not affect him in any way.

Will the group be split: No, they are a bonded pair.

Transport available: Rescue will drive up to 2 hours, more if gas money is provided. We've worked out rattie trains in the past, but guarantee no success. We've adopted out as far west as MO, south as TN and north as MI.

Other: Our website is undergoing re-construction, so please reply here or email [email protected][email][email protected][/email]. Here's our general info on adoptions: We require an adoption application to be filled out, we do check vet/landlord references, and we do not adopt out to those under 18 (have a parent or legal guardian go through the process for you). We also require a contract 
signed when the rats are turned over to you.

URL of Pictures: Bigger photos here, all the double rex photos are Led & Zepplin

Preferred donation: The adoption fee for these two is $20. We also accept further donations, of course.  

Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: Sure.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio*

did these guys find homes yet?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio*

We are in the process of hopefully approving an adoption. *fingers crossed* However, at this time, if anyone is interested, please contact us. Sometimes, things don't work out.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio*

The boys have been adopted!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Yippy!!


Home for the Holidays!!!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio *Adoption fell through... ag*

The boys are "back on the block" after the SECOND adoption attempt fell though.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio *Adoption fell through... ag*

i wish i could help... i just don't have the room for two more boys 
sending good vibes your way. they look like such sweeties.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: 2, males, Cincinnati, Ohio *Adoption fell through... ag*

Thanks!

They URGENTLY need a home. These boys are so social, and with so many other rats in the rescue, they desperately NEED attention. We've been battling keeping their weight up, as they wouldn't eat for a little bit... They are healthy and vet-checked, and we believe it's from not getting the same attention they got from their previous owner.

We would also consider a nearby foster until a home is found for these boys, so if anyone can do that, please get in touch.

Please spread the word. These rats (well, no rats!) don't belong in rescue. They are perfect in every way, and would be such wonderful rats for anyone. They are friendly, people loving, rodentists, with HUGE personalities. They can be held, like to play, will curl up on your lap for a snooze, explore and enjoy having free-roam time...

The only requirement is that you have lots of time to spend with them. That is what they were used to, and what they deserve.

We CAN travel or set up a rattie train. We have adopters as far as MO, MI and TN. PLEASE consider these lovebugs. It breaks my heart, the way they want more attention then I can give them... And I already sneak them out more than others.


----------

